# Adder Courtship/Mating video/film.



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

On the 1st of April this year, I filmed Adders mating/courtship.

Ive just uploaded my 1st youtube video/film:whistling2: so if you want to check it out, be my guest, cheers.

I just used my panasonic FZ45 camera, set at low resolution, so the quality is not the best.

Here's the link- Adder Courtship, 1st of April 2012. - YouTube


The link should work.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Incredible video!

I haven't even managed to see an adder this year let alone film one, let alone film such incredibly rare and intimate footage!

Kudos.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

bothrops said:


> Incredible video!
> 
> I haven't even managed to see an adder this year let alone film one, let alone film such incredibly rare and intimate footage!
> 
> Kudos.


Thanks mate...Ive also got another film of these 2 mating, and whilst they were locked together, an amazing thing happened...Another female came into view, and passed right over/under them:gasp::gasp:...I havent uploaded that one on youtube yet, but I will soon enough. I also took several really good photos of the event, and once ive sorted through them, i will post them up too.

Ive had a really good start to the adder season...it dont get much better than this, cheers.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

that is wonderful!


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

laurencea said:


> that is wonderful!


Cheers mate....It was a privilege to witness for sure.

Well, Ive just uploaded my other video(of the extra female "gate crashing the party").

I should sort out the photos soon too.

I just couldnt believe my eyes when this happened:gasp:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Piy...ADvjVQa1PpcFNuVLwjpBZPMuC0Yo6jgyjVt5D9uyepJTM=


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

I forgot to add pics to my thread:blush:.

In this 1st pic, you can see another male adder, but since he wasn't showing breeding colours, he offered no combat towards the dominant male, and soon made an exit from the situation.


Adder Courtship/Dominance, 1st-April-2012 by Testudo Man, on Flickr

Close up of the "courting couple" with the obligatory twigs/sticks in the shot:bash:.


Adder Courtship, 1st-April-2012 by Testudo Man, on Flickr

Here you can clearly see the adders mating.


Adders mating, 1st-April-2012 by Testudo Man, on Flickr

A close up of the adders mating/copulation.


Adders mating, 1st-April-2012 by Testudo Man, on Flickr


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

amazing footage:notworthy:


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------

